# ohne es



## sonjainvictoria

Weil ich zwei sehr unterschiedliche Antworten im Internet fand und nun sehr verwirrt bin, möchte ich kurz fragen bitte:
Gibt es den Ausdruck '*ohne es*' im Prinzip schon oder im Prinzip an sich nie, 
da verpönte Konstellation (im Gegensatz zu 'ohne sie, ohne ihn')?
Beispiel:
Auf einer Seite hieß es, es gäbe nie die Konstellation Präposition und es. 
Auf einer anderen Seite war genau 'ohne es' als richtige Antwort angegeben...bei einem nicht lebenden Gegenstand.
"Ich brauche immer mein Handy. Ich kann nicht ohne es leben." (von Wortstellung abgesehen).

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei Präpositionen, mit denen kein 'da(r)- Präpositionaladverb geformt werden kann und sich das zu ersetzende Nomen nicht auf Tier oder Mensch bezieht, man auf Präposition und Personalpronomen 'es,sie,er' verzichten soll, da diese sich auf Lebendiges beziehen.
Ergo man für 'Handy' nicht 'ohne es' sagen sollte. Ergo letztere Seite eine Korrektur bräuchte.
*Aber* wie wäre es, wenn man einen Pferdenarr nennt, und er ohne sein Pferd nicht leben kann. "Er kann ohne es nicht leben."
*Darf es ein 'ohne es' sehr wohl geben, wenn auf Mensch oder Tier bezogen? Oder generell nie, da schlechtes Deutsch?
















*


----------



## Demiurg

sonjainvictoria said:


> *Aber* wie wäre es, wenn man einen Pferdenarr nennt, und er ohne sein Pferd nicht leben kann. "Er kann ohne es nicht leben."
> *Darf es ein 'ohne es' sehr wohl geben, wenn auf Mensch oder Tier bezogen? Oder generell nie, da schlechtes Deutsch?*



Klar ist das möglich:

_Sie liebt ihr Baby sehr. Sie kann ohne es nicht leben._


----------



## bearded

Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber in vielen Fällen würde ich das ''es'' einfach weglassen.
_Ich brauche immer mein Handy. Ohne kann ich  nicht leben._


----------



## JClaudeK

Ehlich gesagt,  _"Ich brauche mein Handy. Ich kann ohne es nicht leben."  _stört mich nicht. (Ist das ein Irrtum meinerseits?)

P.S. Gleichzeitig mit bm gepostet.
Natürlich geht auch _"Ich brauche mein Handy. Ich kann ohne nicht leben."  _


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber in vielen Fällen würde ich das ''es'' einfach weglassen.
> _Ich brauche immer mein Handy. Ohne kann ich  nicht leben._



Das bezieht sich dann aber eher auf eine Klasse von Objekten als auf eine konkrete Instanz.

_Ich liebe die Frauen. Ohne kann ich nicht leben. 
Ich liebe meine Frau. Ohne kann ich nicht leben. 
Ich liebe meine Frau. Ohne sie kann ich nicht leben._


----------



## Kajjo

sonjainvictoria said:


> Darf es ein 'ohne es' sehr wohl geben, wenn auf Mensch oder Tier bezogen? Oder generell nie, da schlechtes Deutsch?


ich empfinde die bisherigen Beispiele alle als wenig idiomatisch und ich schätze, dass "ohne es" in der Praxis wohl tatsächlich weit überwiegend intuitiv vermieden wird. Die Einstufung als "schlechtes Deutsch" könnte also treffend sein.

_ Ich kann ohne sie nicht leben.
 Ich kann ohne es nicht leben.

*EDIT: See #25 -- <preposition + es> is not correct.*_


----------



## JClaudeK

"Ohne es" in der Literatur (nur so zum Spaß):

- Geld ist für Menschen nicht durch seine Eigenschaften nützlich, sondern weil durch gesellschaftliche Festlegung _ohne es_ sonst nichts geht.
- Er war bereit, das Buch zu machen, und zwar _ohne es_ überhaupt verkaufen zu wollen,
- (das Gewissen) zwang mich einmal, einen Beutel Gold wiederzugeben, [...] zum Bettler macht es Jeden,  der's hegt; es wird verjagt aus Städten und Flecken, als ein gefährlich Ding; und Jeder, wer gut leben will, vertraut auf sich selbst, und lebt _ohne es_.
- Ich machte geschwind das Mieder fertig, _ohne es_ noch einmal anzuprobieren, und es saß sehr gut.
- Dabei ist es nicht so, dass ihr Telefon nicht wichtig für sie wäre. Vielmehr wäre sie verloren _ohne es_.


----------



## Kajjo

Nun, JClaudeK, es geht ja gerade darum, ob wir das als gutes Deutsch empfinden -- und nicht darum, ob es irgendwer verwendet. Letzteres passiert umgangssprachlich wohl mal, das ist unstrittig, aber es klingt fast immer wenig schön, oder? Was sagt dein Sprachgefühl zu deinen Beispielen? Klingen sie für dich rund und idiomatisch?

Diese Verwendung finde ich völlig in Ordnung, denn "ohne es" bildet hier gar keine Einheit. "Ohne" ist hier Konjunktion und nicht Präposition:

_ ...und zwar ohne es überhaupt verkaufen zu wollen._

Hier finde ich es wenig schön:

_ ...sondern weil durch gesellschaftliche Festlegung ohne es sonst nichts geht.
 ...und lebt ohne es.
 Vielmehr wäre sie verloren ohne es._

Gerade das letzte Beispiel ist doch grauslich, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde hier vorziehen:

_ Vielmehr wäre sie ohne es verloren .
_
Oder ein Komma einfügen:
_
 Vielmehr wäre sie verloren, ohne es. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Mir ging es nur darum, die Behauptung


sonjainvictoria said:


> 'ohne es', generell verboten oder nur für Nichtlebendiges nicht


zu überprüfen.


sonjainvictoria said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei Präpositionen, mit denen kein 'da(r)- Präpositionaladverb geformt werden kann und sich das zu ersetzende Nomen nicht auf Tier oder Mensch bezieht, man auf Präposition und Personalpronomen 'es,sie,er' verzichten soll, da diese sich auf Lebendiges beziehen.


Diese "Regel" ist mir unbekannt, deshalb wollte ich's genauer wissen.
Offensichtlich gilt sie nicht allgemein.


----------



## sonjainvictoria

JClaudeK said:


> "Ohne es" in der Literatur (nur so zum Spaß):
> 
> - Geld ist für Menschen nicht durch seine Eigenschaften nützlich, sondern weil durch gesellschaftliche Festlegung _ohne es_ sonst nichts geht.
> - Er war bereit, das Buch zu machen, und zwar _ohne es_ überhaupt verkaufen zu wollen,
> - (das Gewissen) zwang mich einmal, einen Beutel Gold wiederzugeben, [...] zum Bettler macht es Jeden,  der's hegt; es wird verjagt aus Städten und Flecken, als ein gefährlich Ding; und Jeder, wer gut leben will, vertraut auf sich selbst, und lebt _ohne es_.
> - Ich machte geschwind das Mieder fertig, _ohne es_ noch einmal anzuprobieren, und es saß sehr gut.
> - Dabei ist es nicht so, dass ihr Telefon nicht wichtig für sie wäre. Vielmehr wäre sie verloren _ohne es_.



SEHR GUT! Macht alles Sinn. Stimmt.
Darf man Sites hier eingeben? (Mal versuchen) Gebrauch der Präpositionaladverbien - Gebrauch - - unter 'Handy' = gleiches Problem. Da es nicht lebe, sei das 'es' zu vermeiden, 'sie kann ohne es nicht leben' sei FALSCH.


----------



## bearded

Es  ist in diesemThread nur um die Präposition 'ohne' die Rede. Einige der Beispiele unter #7 (ohne...verkaufen zu wollen, ohne..auszuprobieren) haben aber nichts damit zu tun, denn sie betreffen eine Konjunktion (ohne..zu). Vgl. auch Kajjos #8 ('ohne es' bildet hier keine Einheit).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> Einige der Beispiele unter #7 (ohne...verkaufen zu wollen, ohne..auszuprobieren) haben aber nichts damit zu tun, denn sie betreffen eine Konjunktion (ohne..zu).


Wirklich? Für mich beziehen sich alle Pronomen eindeutig auf ein bestimmtes Wort, das im vorhergehenden Satz steht. Lässt du dich nicht durch die Infinitivform dieser 2 Sätze ( _'ohne...verkaufen zu wollen, ohne..auszuprobieren' _mit "zu")  in die Irre führen?
1) Geld - ohne es (Geld) geht nichts
2) Buch - ohne es (=das Buch) verkaufen zu wollen
3) Gewissen - lebt ohne es (= Gewissen)
4) Mieder - ohne es (= das Mieder) anzuprobieren
5) Telelon - wäre ohne es (=das Telefon) verloren

Bei meiner Suche nach Zitaten bin ich natürlich hauptsächlich auf die Konjunktion  gestoßen, nämlich  "ohne (....) zu" + *Verb*:
ohne es zu wollen, zu wissen, zu merken, ....


----------



## sonjainvictoria

bearded man said:


> Es  ist in diesemThread nur um die Präposition 'ohne' die Rede. Einige der Beispiele unter #7 (ohne...verkaufen zu wollen, ohne..auszuprobieren) haben aber nichts damit zu tun, denn sie betreffen eine Konjunktion (ohne..zu). Vgl. auch Kajjos #8 ('ohne es' bildet hier keine Einheit).


Richtig,
Kombination von Präposition 'ohne' (die nie ein 'da'compound für Nichtlebendiges erlaubt) und 'Ersatzwort' für unbelebte Natur war die Frage.
Das mit Handy ist nicht wirklich ein gutes Bespiel fällt mir auf, da es nicht ein und derselbe Satz ist, sondern eine Weiterführung.
Ich versuche es nochmal:
"Sie spielt mit ihrem Handy (rum)". =  bei Ersatz, wenn wir wissen, um was es geht
"Sie spielt damit (rum)." --> Unbedingt notwendig bei unbelebter Natur.
Alles klar hier.

'Da(r)'- compounds funktionieren mit Präp wie 'ohne' nicht. Wie geht es hier zu bei 'Ersatz' eines unbelebten Nomens?
zB:
"Sie spielt ohne ihren eigenen Tennisschläger. = Sie spielt ohne.......".
'Sie spielt ohne ihn' klingt wie eine Person für mich. ????

Darf das Wort 'Tennisschläger' mit 'ihn' in DIESEM FALL, da kein 'da-' compound möglich UND keine Person/Tier, trotzdem ersetzen?
'da' compounds sind dafür da, diesen Unterschied herauszustreichen, ob unbelebtes oder belebtes Nomen ersetzt wurde. (nebst Relativsätzen, Idee, Inhalt...um das geht es nicht)
Was tun, wenn das zu ersetzende Nomen unbelebt ist UND die Präposition kein 'da' Compound ermöglicht.
zB:
"Sie spielt ohne das richtige Knowhow" (mir fällt spontan nichts Besseres ein, um ein neutr. Nomen zu nennen)
= "Sie spielt ohne es"...klingt ehrlich gesagt wirklich wieder nicht richtig, da es 'belebt' klingt wie oben der 'ihn' Tennisschläger in diesem Zusammenhang (und richtig, ich meine nur den Präpositionzusammenhang, wenn andere Präpositionen ein 'da' bilden müssen daher)
Kann es sein, dass strikt grammatikalisch es in DIESEM FALL kein 'ohne es' geben sollte, ABER allgemein es nicht so eng gesehen wird, daher nicht als falsch gesehen und daher die verschiedenen Auffassungen entstehen, was nun richtig oder falsch ist?


----------



## sonjainvictoria

Ich poste ein reply lieber als eigenständig nochmal, da mir etwas auffiel Dank der vielen Antworten und ev präziser fragen kann.
Ganz gezielt.
*DANKE SEHR für die vielen Antworten und Beispiele!*

Es geht wirklich nur um Präpositionen, die man unter dem Thema 'Präpositionaladverbien' lernt mit den wunderbaren Regeln und Ausnahmen ...darunter: ohne.

Das mit Handy ist nicht wirklich ein gutes Bespiel fällt mir auf, da es nicht ein und derselbe Satz ist, sondern eine Weiterführung.
Ich versuche es nochmal:
Ein klarer Fall:
*"Sie spielt mit ihrem Handy (rum)"*. =  bei Ersatz des Nomens nach der Präposition, wenn wir wissen, um was es geht, wird daraus:
*"Sie spielt damit (rum)."* --> Unbedingt notwendig 'da-'compound bei unbelebter Natur.
Alles klar hier.
*Ein 'Sie spielt mit ihm' ist eindeutig falsch*, da es sich auf Lebendiges bezöge.

*Sie spielt nur mit ihrem einem xyz Tennisschläger. = Sie spielt nur damit.
'Sie spielt nur mit ihm.' ist auch hier eindeutig falsch.
*
'Da(r)'- compounds funktionieren mit Präp wie 'ohne' nicht. 
Wie geht es hier zu bei 'Ersatz' eines unbelebten Nomens?
zB:
*1) "Sie spielt heute ohne ihren eigenen Tennisschläger. = Sie spielt heute ohne.......". *
'Sie spielt ohne ihn' ?

Was tun, wenn das zu ersetzende Nomen unbelebt, neutrum ist UND die Präposition kein 'da' Compound ermöglicht.
zB:
*2) "Sie spielt ohne das richtige Knowhow" *(mir fällt spontan nichts Besseres ein, um ein neutr. Nomen zu nennen)
*= "Sie spielt ohne es"*...? klingt ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht richtig.

Weiß wer die Antwort zu den zwei letztgenannten 1) 2) Sätzen bitte? (der Tennisschläger und das Knowhow, die mit anderen Präpositionen niemals als ein ihn/ihm oder es/ihm ersetzt werden dürfen.)

Kann es sein, dass in diesen sehr spezifischen Fällen, bei Präpositionen, denen es unmöglich ist, ein 'da'compound zu bilden, wenn andere Präpositionen es aber für unbelebte Nomen müssen, streng grammatikalisch die Verwendung von persönlichen Fürwörtern als Ersatz für unbelebte Nomen verboten ist theoretisch, 
wegen ev. Verwirrung von lebendig zu unbelebter Natur und das Nomen streng genommen wiederholt werden müsste?
Daher dieses 'ohne es' als Regel zu finden ist, ABER allgemein es nicht so eng gesehen wird?


----------



## JClaudeK

Statt die Kategorien 'richtig oder falsch' auf "ohne + Personalpronomen (Dinge)" anzuwenden, könnte man nicht von 'üblich / unüblich' reden?


----------



## sonjainvictoria

JClaudeK said:


> Statt die Kategorien 'richtig oder falsch' auf "ohne + Personalpronomen (Dinge)" anzuwenden, könnte man nicht von 'üblich / unüblich' reden?


Genau das wird es sein.


----------



## bearded

@ sonja (#15)
Zu 1) könnte man vielleicht sagen: sie spielt heute ohne (so) einen
zu 2) könnte man vielleicht sagen: sie spielt ohne das / so etwas...


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Wirklich?


Ja, wirklich.
Du kannst sicherlich den Unterschied zwischen folgenden  Strukturen erkennen:
A. ohne etwas (Präposition ohne)
B. ohne etwas zu tun (Konjunktion ohne...zu+Infinitiv).
Bei der OP-Anfrage geht es mMn nur um A. 
Warum sind für mich Deine Beispielsätze 2) und 4) in diesem Zusammenhang fehl am Platze? Die betreffen wohl Struktur B. Natürlich bezieht sich das 'es'  aufein vorher erwähntes Substantiv, aber das beweist gar nichts. Wenn wir diese Deinen Sätze in eine andere Sprache übersetzen (z.B. Englisch: _2) without wanting to sell it, 4) without testing it), _so geht daraus klar hervor, dass im Deutschen die Wörter 'ohne' und 'es' nur zufällig - wegen der Wortstellung im deutschen Satzbau - einander nahestehen: es besteht keine ohne-es-Einheit, wie Kajjo unter #8 richtig schreibt (''ohne es'' bildet hier gar keine Einheit'').  Aus diesem Grund halte ich die Beispiele 2)und4) für ungeeignet - im Sinne der Anfrage.


----------



## Hutschi

> ...
> "Sie spielt mit ihrem Handy (rum)". =  bei Ersatz des Nomens nach der Präposition, wenn wir wissen, um was es geht, wird daraus:
> "Sie spielt damit (rum)." --> Unbedingt notwendig 'da-'compound bei unbelebter Natur.
> Alles klar hier.
> Ein 'Sie spielt mit ihm' ist eindeutig falsch, da es sich auf Lebendiges bezöge.



Sie spielt mit ihm. Das ist nicht falsch. Es hängt vom Kontext ab. "Rumspielen" ist herumspielen ohne Ziel. Spielen kann das gleiche sein, aber auch gezieltes Spielen.
Beispiel: Sie hat ein Handy mit Spielprogrammen. Sie spielt mit ihm Tetris, statt zu telefonieren.



> Sie spielt nur mit ihrem einem xyz Tennisschläger. = Sie spielt nur damit.
> 'Sie spielt nur mit ihm.' ist auch hier eindeutig falsch.


Es hängt auch hier vom Kontext ab.

_Sie hat einen besonderen Tennisschläger. Sie spielt nur mit ihm, mit keinem anderen._




> 1) "Sie spielt heute ohne ihren eigenen Tennisschläger. = Sie spielt heute ohne.......".
> 'Sie spielt ohne ihn' ?


Es hängt vom Kontext ab.
_Sie hat einen besonders guten Tennisschläger, aber heute muss sie ohne ihn spielen, denn sie hat ihn zu Hause vergessen._



> Was tun, wenn das zu ersetzende Nomen unbelebt, neutrum ist UND die Präposition kein 'da' Compound ermöglicht.
> zB:
> 2) "Sie spielt ohne das richtige Knowhow" (mir fällt spontan nichts Besseres ein, um ein neutr. Nomen zu nennen)
> = "Sie spielt ohne es"...? klingt ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht richtig.


Das ist nicht idiomatisch. Es wird nicht verwendet. Syntaktisch ist es korrekt, aber stilistisch fällt es durch.

Möglich ist zum Beispiel:
_Sie hat ein Handy. Heute muss sie ohne es auskommen, denn sie hat es verloren. (*edit*: Canoonet bezeichnet diese Form als nicht standardsprachlich. Siehe unten.) _



> bei Präpositionen, denen es unmöglich ist, ein 'da'compound zu bilden, wenn andere Präpositionen es aber für unbelebte Nomen müssen,


Das verstehe ich leider nicht richtig.
Was ist ein "da-compound"?


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Was ist ein "da-compound"?


Ich denke, ein Wort wie 'damit, davon' usw.
''Bei Präpositionen (wie 'ohne'), die keine solchen Zusammensetzungen ermöglichen - welche ja bei anderen Präpositionen im Falle von unbelebten Nomina obligatorisch sind...''.
(Meine Interpretation).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, ein Wort wie 'damit, davon' usw.
> ''Bei Präpositionen (wie 'ohne'), die keine solchen Zusammensetzungen ermöglichen - welche ja bei anderen Präpositionen im Falle von unbelebten Nomina obligatorisch sind...''.
> (Meine Interpretation).



Ich habe hier einen Hänger. Ich verstehe es nicht.

Ich brauche vielleicht Beispiele.

Welche Zusammensetzungen sind gemeint? "Damit, dazwischen, dagegen, ..."?
Und was hat es mit unbelebten Nomina zu tun?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> A. ohne etwas (Präposition ohne)
> B. ohne etwas zu tun (Konjunktion ohne...zu+Infinitiv).
> Bei der OP-Anfrage geht es mMn nur um A.
> Warum sind für mich Deine Beispielsätze 2) und 4) in diesem Zusammenhang fehl am Platze? Die betreffen wohl Struktur B.


 Exactly. Thse have nothing to do with the topic at all. It purely due to German word order that they follow each other.

This topic is about "ohne <preposition> es <pronoun>" .


----------



## sonjainvictoria

bearded man said:


> Ja, wirklich.
> Du kannst sicherlich den Unterschied zwischen folgenden  Strukturen erkennen:
> A. ohne etwas (Präposition ohne)
> B. ohne etwas zu tun (Konjunktion ohne...zu+Infinitiv).
> Bei der OP-Anfrage geht es mMn nur um A.
> Warum sind für mich Deine Beispielsätze 2) und 4) in diesem Zusammenhang fehl am Platze? Die betreffen wohl Struktur B. Natürlich bezieht sich das 'es'  aufein vorher erwähntes Substantiv, aber das beweist gar nichts. Wenn wir diese Deinen Sätze in eine andere Sprache übersetzen (z.B. Englisch: _2) without wanting to sell it, 4) without testing it), _so geht daraus klar hervor, dass im Deutschen die Wörter 'ohne' und 'es' nur zufällig - wegen der Wortstellung im deutschen Satzbau - einander nahestehen: es besteht keine ohne-es-Einheit, wie Kajjo unter #8 richtig schreibt (''ohne es'' bildet hier gar keine Einheit'').  Aus diesem Grund halte ich die Beispiele 2)und4) für ungeeignet - im Sinne der Anfrage.


Es ging tatsächlich NUR UM A! (mein Titel wurde auf 'ohne es' gekürzt obwohl ich 'ohne es' bei Präpositionaladverbien geschrieben hatte? Natürlich gibt es die Konstellation 'ohne es', grammatikalisch richtig und oft auch keinerlei Frage der Anwendung; nur die konkrete Frage war eben, wenn so viel Tamtam um 'da'-compounds gemacht wird um extra zwischen unbelebten und belebten Nomen zu unterscheiden, was tun mit Präpositionen, die kein 'da' im selben Kontext erlaubten bei unbelebter Natur und mir wirklich ein 'ohne es' im Ohr weh tut, es Literatur gibt, die hierzu meinen, dass man das ja nie schreiben sollte und dann Tests, bei denen dies die richtige Antwort ist, in diesem Kontext, keinem anderen. (Bei der Konjunktion "ohne es zu" stellt sich keinerlei Frage. Ganz richtig.


----------



## Kajjo

Es gibt doch eine klare Regel dafür:


			
				Canoo.net said:
			
		

> Präposition + _es: _*Das Pronomen es kann standardsprachlich nicht nach einer Präposition stehen.* Die Verwendung der Verbindung Präposition+_es_ gilt als umgangssprachlich. Wenn _es_ nicht für eine Person oder ein Tier steht, wird anstelle der Verbindung Präposition+_es_ das entsprechende Pronominaladverb verwendet:
> 
> _Das ist mein Haus. Ich bin sehr stolz darauf (statt: auf es).
> Er hat ein Problem, aber er spricht nicht gern darüber (statt: über es)._



Damit hat sich die Sache dann wohl endgültig erklärt und unser Sprachgefühl war korrekt. Zugleich betrifft diese Regel ALLE Präpositionen und nicht nur "ohne".

Natürlich ist der Fall "ohne ... <Infinitiv>" ein gänzlich anderer. "Ohne..zu" ist eine Infinitivkonstruktion und "ohne" hier KEINE Präposition, sondern Konjunktion. Erlaubt ist daher zum Beispiel:

_Sie verließ das Geschäft mit dem Spielzeugauto, ohne es zu bezahlen._


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Welche Zusammensetzungen sind gemeint? "Damit, dazwischen, dagegen, ..."?
> Und was hat es mit unbelebten Nomina zu tun?


Ich bin ja nicht Sonja, glaube aber zu verstehen, was sie mit obigen Ausdrücken meint.
Also nach der üblichen Grammatikregel sagt man im Deutschen z.B. ''ich war mit Heinz (''belebtes'' Nomen) zusammen und spielte *mit ihm*'', aber ''ich hatte einen Ball ('unbelebtes' Nomen) und spielte *damit'' *(''damit'' und andere ähnliche 'Zusammensetzungen'/da-compounds' wären bei Heinz nicht möglich).
Sonjas Problem: was geschieht mit ''ohne''? ''Ein Kind möchte einen Ball haben: es ist unglücklich *ohne ihn*'' (kann man hier so ein persönliches Pronomen wie ''ihn'' bei einem 'unbelebten' Gegenstand verwenden?). Denn die Zusammensetzung 'darohne' existiert nicht ....


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> ''Ein Kind möchte einen Ball haben: Es ist unglücklich *ohne ihn*''


Yes, that is Sonjas question, now that we all understood her problem and the grammatical issue. 

_ Ein Kind möchte einen Ball haben: Es ist unglücklich ohne ihn._
_ Ein Kind möchte einen Ball haben: Es ist unglücklich ohne Ball. 
_
I guess, there is no good alternative and no possible "da-<preposition>-compound. We have to repeat the noun or to rephrase the sentence:

_Es möchte nicht darauf verzichten.
Es möchte ihn unbedingt bekommen.  <object>_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Ohne..zu" ist eine Infinitivkonstruktion und "ohne" hier KEINE Präposition, sondern Konjunktion. Erlaubt ist daher zum Beispiel:
> _Sie verließ das Geschäft mit dem Spielzeugauto, ohne es zu bezahlen._


Ja, Ihr habt recht. Gestern hatte ich da irgenwie Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi: Generally, prepositions cannot stand with a pronoun replacing not a living entity, so we replace the preposition with a "da-compound":

_Ich verstehe nichts von diesem Thema. Ich verstehe nichts davon. (_nicht: _von ihm).
Ich habe mich für die Suppe entscheiden. Ich habe mich dafür entschieden. (_nicht: _für sie__).
Du freust dich auf das Wochenende. Du freust dich darauf. (nicht: auf es)
_
But with persons or animals:
_
Ich habe mich für Daniela als Tanzpartnerin entschieden. Ich freue mich auf sie.
Wir sprechen über meinen Vater. Wir sprechen über ihn._


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Denn die Zusammensetzung 'darohne' existiert nicht


Hat aber, zumindest bei Gottfried Less (1736-1797), mal existiert .


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Natürlich ist der Fall "ohne ... <Infinitiv>" ein gänzlich anderer. "Ohne..zu" ist eine Infinitivkonstruktion und "ohne" hier KEINE Präposition, sondern Konjunktion.


Natürlich ist es eine Präposition. Eine Infinitivklausel ist sehr wohl eine Nominalphrase und ist als solche fähig eine Präposition zu haben.


Kajjo said:


> Damit hat sich die Sache dann wohl endgültig erklärt


Absolut nicht. Die Behauptung von Dr. Bopp geht hier eindeutig zu weit. Die Aussage gilt nur für Präpositionen, die eine solche Form erlauben. Es gibt, wie in seinen Beispielen, _darauf_ und _darüber_ aber _darohne _ist im modernen Sprachgebrauch unbekannt.

An _Ich kann ohne es [=das Handy] nicht leben_ kann ich grammatikalisch absolut nichts Beanstandenswertes erkennen.

EDIT: Im letzten Satz _grammatikalisch_ eingefügt (siehe auch #37).


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> We have to repeat the noun or to rephrase the sentence:


Would it be a good/possible alternative to simply omit ''ihn'' (after adjusting the word order)?
_Ein Kind möchte einen Ball haben. Ohne ist es (nämlich) unglücklich.

Thanks for correcting my 'Versehen' er>es._


----------



## Hutschi

Das klingt logisch. Jetzt verstehe ich es.
''Ein Kind möchte einen Ball haben: *Es* ist unglücklich *ohne ihn.*''
Ja, das ist möglich.

Und in den anderen Fällen: "Damit" und "mit ihm/mit ihr" sind meist austauschbar bei unbelebten Objekten. 
Das Geschlecht ist grammatisch und stimmt (normalerweise) immer mit dem des "ersetzten" Objektes überein.

Ein wesentlicher Unterschied ist: Mit+Dativ, ohne+Akkusativ.


*



			Das Pronomen es kann standardsprachlich nicht nach einer Präposition stehen.
		
Click to expand...

*Gilt diese Regel auch im Dativ?

Bei "ohne es" müsste man auf eine andere Form ausweichen. Beispiel: "Ohne dieses."


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Hat aber, zumindest bei Gottfried Less (1736-1797), mal existiert .


Es war auch schon damals in der Schriftsprache recht selten. Auch viele Wörterbücher der Zeit nicht auf. Aber ja, es kam bis ins 19. Jahrhundert vor, sowohl umgangs- als auch schriftsprachlich. Aus dem 20. Jahrhundert sind mir keine Belegstellen bekannt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Gilt diese Regel auch im Dativ?


_Es _hat keine eigenständige Dativform. Wenn es im Dativ vorkommt, wird es durch_ ihm_ ausgedrückt.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Natürlich ist es eine Präposition. Eine Infinitivklausel ist sehr wohl eine Nominalphrase und ist als solche fähig eine Präposition zu haben.


Du hast recht.  Normalerweise (ich gebe zu: bei ungenauerer Betrachtung) werden um/ohne(zu+Infinitiv)-Partikel allerdings als Konjunktionen empfunden, weil die Nominalphrase, die sie einleiten, als ein Nebensatz gilt.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe im Duden (_Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_) eine recht vernünftig klingende Beschreibung gefunden: Er beschreibt die Regel, _es _nach Präpositionen zu vermeiden als "sollte" (d.h. als stilistische Regel) und nicht als "muss" (d.h. als Grammatikregel). Als Begründung führt er an, dass _es _i.d.R. nicht fähig ist eine Betonung zu tragen und das dies hier nachteilig sei. Wenn diese Begründung zuträfe, erklärte wohl auch recht gut, warum die Kombination _es _in einer Infinitivklausel nach einer Präposition unproblematisch ist, da hier die Betonung ja auf den Infinitiv fallen kann.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Die Behauptung von Dr. Bopp geht hier eindeutig zu weit. Die Aussage gilt nur für Präpositionen, die eine solche Form erlauben. Es gibt, wie in seinen Beispielen, _darauf_ und _darüber_ aber _darohne _ist im modernen Sprachgebrauch unbekannt.
> 
> An _Ich kann ohne es [=das Handy] nicht leben_ kann ich grammatikalisch absolut nichts Beanstandenswertes erkennen.



Ich halte es auch stilistisch nicht für schlecht oder gar falsch.  Im Gegensatz zu _Ich kann mit ihm [=dem Handy] nicht telefonieren_ oder _Ich kann mich auf es [=das Handy] verlassen. _


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> warum die Kombination _es _in einer Infinitivklausel nach einer Präposition unproblematisch ist, da hier die Betonung ja auf den Infinitiv fallen kann


Du meinst wohl in einer Phrase wie ''ohne es zu verkaufen'', wo 'ohne' nach Deiner Definition eine Präposition ist.  Wenn dem so ist, dann geht es mMn nicht nur um Betonung: ich denke nämlich, dass hier 'ohne' nicht es, sondern zu+Infinitiv regiert.  Die Kombination ''es nach Präposition'' gibt es hier eigentlich nicht, daher ist sie unproblematisch (vgl. Sätze ohne 'es', wie ''ohne zu sprechen'').
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass ich Deine Aussage nicht missverstanden habe, und dass ich nicht daneben liege.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte es auch stilistisch nicht für schlecht oder gar falsch.


Ja, mir _persönlich_ geht es genauso wie Dir. Der Satz fällt auch mir stilistisch nicht negativ auf. Mit der Einschränkung "grammatikalisch" wollte ich der offensichtlichen Tatsche Rechnung tragen, dass es in der Tat einen weitverbreiteten Widerwillen dagegen gibt.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> ich denke nämlich, dass hier 'ohne' nicht es, sondern zu+Infinitiv regiert.


Ja, eben. Das habe ich doch gesagt. Der Infinitiv bekommt die Betonung und nicht _es_.


----------



## bearded

(Ohne Polemik)
Du sprichst von Betonung, ich von Grammatik. Ist 'regieren' dasselbe wie 'betonen'?


----------



## Kajjo

Ich halte das Ganze nicht für eine Frage der Betonung (obwohl dies durchaus korreliert), sondern für ein Frage der Grammatik und schließe mich in diesem Sinne ganz Dr. Bopp (canoo.net) an. Die allgemeine Regel lautet: Präpositionen mit Pronomen für Dinge sind nicht standardsprachlich. Für diese Regel kann man jede Menge Verweise finden und sie sollte beachtet werden, da Deutschlernende sonst in die Irre geführt werden. Es gibt unzählige Seiten auf denen diese Regel erklärt wird.

Ob es angesichts der Tatsache, dass es bei "ohne + es" keinen einfachen Ersatz gibt, hier eine Ausnahme gibt, vermag ich nicht endgültig zu sagen -- aber mein Sprachgefühl schlägt definitiv Alarm. Diese Sätze klingen allesamt grausig.

Im übrigen ist für mich "ohne...zu" eine Infinitivkonstruktion, die mit der Konjunktion "ohne" eingeleitet wird. Sicherlich kann man das von mir aus auch als Präposition analysieren, aber ich kann nicht erkennen, inwiefern das hilfreich sein sollte. Für mich fühlt es sich an wie eine Konjunktion.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Du sprichst von Betonung, ich von Grammatik.


Das gehört zusammen. Im Deutschen ist die Satzprosodik _das_ zentrales Instrument, die syntaktische Struktur eines Satzes zu disambiguieren. Dieses Instrument fehlt in der Schriftsprache und um dies auszugleichen, ist die Zeichensetzung und Groß-Klein-Schreibung so wichtig.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> ... mein Sprachgefühl schlägt definitiv Alarm. Diese Sätze klingen allesamt grausig.


Auch wenn ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann, muss man anerkennen, dass es vielen Sprechers so geht. Die Konsequenzen muss jeder für sich ziehen.


Kajjo said:


> Für diese Regel kann man jede Menge Verweise finden und sie sollte beachtet werden, da Deutschlernende sonst in die Irre geführt werden.


Nun ja, mir geht es da sicherlich wie den allermeisten Sprechern: Bei der Verwendung meiner Muttersprache spielen die spezifischen Bedürfnisse von Lernenden, die Deutsch als Fremdsprache lernen, nur in Ausnahmefällen eine Rolle. Und letztendlich hilft es auch Lernenden nicht, ihnen die heile Welt eines Grades der Konsistenz der Standardsprache vorzugaukeln, den es in Wirklichkeit nicht gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Es _hat keine eigenständige Dativform. Wenn es im Dativ vorkommt, wird es durch_ ihm_ ausgedrückt.


"Ihm" ist die Dativ-Form von "es" (zwar nicht etymologisch, aber heute.)
Ich präzisiere also: Wenn "es" im Dativ durch "ihm" ausgedrückt wird, gilt dann die Regel weiter?

---
Und als "absolute" Regel kann ich sie mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir hatte das Thema ja schon mal.
damit vs. mit ihr/ihm etc (bei Gegenständen)

Das Beispiel war: _Wir haben eine neue Wohnung gekauft, aber sind damit/mit ihr unzufrieden._

Hier sehe ich einen wesentlichen Bedeutungsunterschied:

Mit ihr (mit der Wohnung)
Damit (dass ich sie gekauft habe) (Prinzip der kurzen Bindung blockiert "mit der Wohnung")

Wie wird dieser Fall gelöst, ohne dass ich "mit der Wohnung" wiederholen muss?
*
edit:*
PS:
Ich habe eine interessante Literaturstelle gefunden:
Personalpronomina für Sachen

Harald Thun: Personalpronomina für Sachen.

Er weist hier unter anderem auf folgendes hin:1. Es ist nicht absolut. So schreibt der Duden: "In der Regel", er lässt also andere Fälle zu.

Beispiel: Dahinter: nach obiger Regel dürfte es nicht auf Menschen zutreffen.

An der Haltestelle stehen Otto und Luise. _*Dahinter*_ steht ein Unbekannter.
(Hier versuchen mance Grammatiker, zwischen Mensch und Person zu unterscheiden oder andere Kunstgriffe anzuwenden.)
Nach der Regel müsste es heißen: Hinter ihnen ...  (wenn die Regel absolut anzuwenden wäre).

Thun geht auch auf "woran" vs. "an was" ein. Beide Formen sind nach seiner (und meiner) Meinung üblich.

Für die Verwendung "auf ihm" gibt er an: Das schwarze Sofa [...] steht im Arbeitszimmer. Auf ihm denkt sie nach. ("Ihm" ist hier Mitteilungsschwerpunkt.)

Es gibt zahlreiche weitere Beispiele, denen ich folge.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte es auch stilistisch nicht für schlecht oder gar falsch.





berndf said:


> Ja, mir _persönlich_ geht es genauso wie Dir. Der Satz fällt auch mir stilistisch nicht als negativ auf.


Ich bin beruhigt  zu sehen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.
_"Ich komme nicht ohne es* aus."_ (z.B.) stört mich keineswegs.
*was immer  auch "es" sein mag.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Ihm" ist die Dativ-Form von "es" (zwar nicht etymologisch, aber heute.)
> Ich präzisiere also: Wenn "es" im Dativ durch "ihm" ausgedrückt wird, gilt dann die Regel weiter?


Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Da ich die Abneigung gegen "ohne es" nicht teile, ist mein Sprachgefühl hier aber wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich relevant.

Was die Bevorzugung der dar-Form angeht, hat das ganze, denke ich mit dem Genus alles recht wenig zu tun. Sie gilt (_damit _vs _mit ihm/ihr_ mal außen vorgelassen, weil semantischen Mehrdeutigkeiten die Sache erschweren), denke ich allgemein:
1a. _Der hat sich ein Haus gekauft. Er will in ihm wohnen._
1b. _Der hat sich ein Haus gekauft. Er will darin wohnen._

2a. _Der hat sich einen Bungalow gekauft. Er will in ihm wohnen._
2b. _Der hat sich einen Bungalow gekauft. Er will darin wohnen._

Alle vier Formen sind in allen Registern grammatikalisch korrekt. Allgemein sind 1b. und 2b. häufiger als 1a resp. 2a. Ich sehe hier keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.


----------



## JClaudeK

Um das Ganze noch ein bisschen komplizierter zu machen: Es gibt ja auch noch das "Wo(r)- compound" (wenn ich das so nennen darf).

1a) Woran denkst du gerade?
vs
1b) An was denkst du gerade?

2a) Wovon hast du heute Nacht geträumt?
vs
2b) Von was hast du heute Nacht geträumt?

Die Fragen 1b) und 2b) kann man "im Süden" jederzeit hören, auch wenn Kajjo das wahrscheinlich  _grausig_ findet.

Wie steht's mit da
Ohne was ...?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das schwarze Sofa [...] steht im Arbeitszimmer. Auf ihm denkt sie nach.


Das ist doch geradezu der klassische Fall und laut canoo.net standardsprachlich falsch. Mein Sprachgefühl stimmt Dr. Bopp da vollkommen zu. Das klingt grauslich. Siehe #29.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Die Fragen 1b) und 2b) kann man "im Süden" jederzeit hören, auch wenn Kajjo das wahrscheinlich _grausig_ findet.


Ich glaube, das hat mehr mir Registern als mit regionalen Unterschieden zu tun. Umgangssprachlich sind die Varianten gleichwertig. Standardsprachlich gibt es eine klare Präferenz für 1a resp. 2a.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das schwarze Sofa [...] steht im Arbeitszimmer. Auf ihm denkt sie nach.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist doch geradezu der klassische Fall und laut canoo.net standardsprachlich falsch. Mein Sprachgefühl stimmt Dr. Bopp da vollkommen zu. Das klingt grauslich. Siehe #29.
> 
> Natürlich gilt das auch für "auf/mit ihm". Es gilt für alle Personalpronomen.
Click to expand...

Ersetze mal _das schwarze Sofa_ durch _der schwarze Divan_. Dadurch ändert sich rein gar nichts. Oder siehst Du das anders? Wenn wir uns hier einig wären, hätte die Bevorzugung von _darauf _gegenüber _auf ihm_ mit unserem Thema nichts zu tun.



Kajjo said:


> laut canoo.net standardsprachlich falsch


Unabhängig davon, dass ich die Formulierung in canoo.net in der Absolutheit für richtiggehend falsch halte, kannst Du dies aus dem Zitat nicht ableiten. Es bezieht sich nur auf _es_. In dem Duden-Eintrag ist es sogar noch deutlicher, dass es speziell um die Wortform _es_ geht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist es gerade. Ich stimme dem zu, dass es standardsprachlich Präferenzen gibt.
Damit sind aber die anderen Formen nicht ausgeschlossen.
In bestimmten Fällen ermöglichen sie, sehr präzise und einfach bestimmte Schwerpunkte auszudrücken.

In technischen Texten ist die höhere Präzision durch die Verwendung dieser Formen ohnehin üblich und notwendig. Das ist zwar Fachsprache, aber zumindest bei Bedienungsanleitungen auch standardsprachlich.

Auf der Baugruppe ist ein Display zu sehen. Neben ihm befindet sich der Schalter.
("Daneben" könnte mehrdeutig sein.) Die höhere Präzision ist hier erforderlich.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das ist es gerade. Ich stimme dem zu, dass es standardsprachlich Präferenzen gibt.
> Damit sind aber die anderen Formen nicht ausgeschlossen.


Das hat aber m.E. mit unserem Thema alles nichts zu tun. Die Bevorzugung der _dar-_ Varianten ist allgemein und gibt uns keinen Hinweis darauf, warum es vielen Leuten Magenkrämpfe bereitet _ohne es_ zu hören aber _ohne ihn/sie_ für sie vollkommen normal ist.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ersetze mal _das schwarze Sofa_ durch _der schwarze Divan_. Dadurch ändert sich rein gar nichts. Oder siehst Du das anders? Wenn wir uns hier einig wären, hätte die Bevorzugung von _darauf _gegenüber _auf ihm_ mit unserem Thema nichts zu tun.



Die Bevorzugung von "auf ihm" in diesem Fall liegt ja an der Schwerpunktsetzung, ohne die entsprechende Topikalisierung würde man "darauf" verwenden, was aber völlig den Klang und die Schwerpunkte ändert.

Wir sind uns ja einig, dass "darauf" korrekt ist.
Uneinig sind wir über den Status von "auf ihm". 
Zumindest fachsprachlich und umgangssprachlich ist es korrekt. Ich denke, dass es im gegebenen Fall auch standardsprachlich korrekt ist. 

Was würdet ihr sagen:
Ich mag mein Sofa. Ich hänge an ihm.
oder
Ich mag mein Sofa. Ich hänge daran.

Was ist intensiver?


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich hänge daran.


Das erinnert an eine Franse.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das hat aber m.E. mit unserem Thema alles nichts zu tun. Die Bevorzugung der _dar-_ Varianten ist allgemein und gibt uns keinen Hinweis darauf, warum es vielen Leuten Magenkrämpfe bereitet _ohne es_ zu hören aber _ohne ihn/ihr_ für sie vollkommen normal ist.


Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur am Klang. 

_*Oh*ne *es geh*e ich nicht los. _Betonte kurze Silbe - betonte lange Silbe.
_*Ohn*e es zu *wiss*en_ ... (der andere Fall, nur zufällig steht es zusammen, aber hier wird anders "normal" betont.


----------



## Kajjo

Hier noch mehr von canoo.net zur Kombination aus Präpositon und Pronomen: canoonet - Pronominaladverbien: Funktion

Aber zurück zum Thema: Hier geht es um "ohne es" und das ist standardsprachlich laut canoo.net falsch oder zumindest laut Duden nicht empfehlenswert. Das sollte hängenbleiben von diesem Thread, finde ich!


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Auf der Baugruppe ist ein Display zu sehen. Neben ihm befindet sich der Schalter.
> ("Daneben" könnte mehrdeutig sein.) Die höhere Präzision ist hier erforderlich.


Das Beispiel ist schlecht. So würde man es doch nie ausdrücken, gerade _wenn_ Präzision erforderlich wäre. Sicherheitshalber würde man in technischen Beschreibungen doch immer das Substantiv wiederholen, oder? Nur dann ist es absolut unmissverständlich und hängt auch nicht vom Genus des erstes Nomens ab.

_Auf der Baugruppe ist ein Display zu sehen. Neben dem Display befindet sich der Schalter. <ganz sicher>
Auf der Baugruppe ist ein Display zu sehen, neben dem sich der Schalter befindet. <auch eindeutig>_

Aber -- und das ist entscheidend -- das hat mit dem Thema eigentlich gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber -- und das ist entscheidend -- das hat mit dem Thema eigentlich gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## elroy

_Das Kind möchte unbedingt den Ball haben. *Ohne den* ist es unglücklich._

Das geht, oder? 

_Das Kind möchte unbedingt einen Ball haben. *Ohne einen* ist es unglücklich._

Da bin ich mir weniger sicher...


----------



## berndf

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was das mit der Frage zu tun hat, _Ball _ist doch nicht Neutrum sondern Maskulinum.


----------



## elroy

Na klar!  Ich habe einfach das frühere Beispiel mit dem Ball gedankenlos übernommen, aber meine Fragen gelten weiterhin:

_Das Kind möchte unbedingt das Spielzeug haben. *Ohne das* ist es unglücklich._

Das geht, oder?

_Das Kind möchte unbedingt ein Spielzeug haben. *Ohne eins* ist es unglücklich._

Da bin ich mir weniger sicher...


----------



## berndf

_Ohne dieses ist es unglücklich.
Ohne eines ist es unglücklich._

Das wäre möglich. Besonders toll hört sich das aber nicht an. Warum kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall verändert es aber die Aussage.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Auf jeden Fall verändert es aber die Aussage.


 Wieso? 

Und wieso geht "ohne das" nicht? Das wäre doch das Gegenstück zu "ohne den" bzw. "ohne die".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wieso?


Weil es in diesem Thread um "ohne es" geht.


----------



## elroy

Wie wird die Aussage durch die Verwendung von "ohne dieses" (oder "ohne das", wenn das geht) anstatt "ohne es" verändert? Ich erkenne keinen inhaltlichen Unterschied.


----------



## berndf

There is no difference between "without it" and "without that/this" for you?


----------



## elroy

_The child wants the toy.  He won't be happy without it.
The child wants the toy.  He won't be happy without that thing._

Same meaning.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ohne es" wird nur in wenigen Ausnahmen standardsprachlich verwendet.
Ich denke, "ohne das" und "ohne dieses" sind recht genaue Synonyme, die man zur Umschreibung verwenden kann. Worin besteht die Änderung der Aussage?
"Es" ist ein Pronomen. "Das" und "dieses" sind (hier) Demonstrativpronomen. "Es" ersetzt direkt, "das" und "dieses" ersetzen indirekt (als Zeiger). Die eigentliche Aussage bleibt erhalten - oder unterliege ich hier einem Denkfehler?

Die Frage war:
*



			Darf es ein 'ohne es' sehr wohl geben, wenn auf Mensch oder Tier bezogen? Oder generell nie, da schlechtes Deutsch?
		
Click to expand...

*
Kajjo beantwortet es so: "generell nie, da schlechtes Deutsch."
Ich beantworte es so: "fast nie, da meist schlechtes Deutsch."

Die Frage schließt Umgangssprache mit ein, denke ich. Umgangssprachlich wird die Wendung ebenfalls fast nie verwendet.

Ausnahmen in Standarddeutsch ergeben sich durch den Kontext.

Beispiel: (Bibel, eine der neueren Übersetzungen, auf Gottes Wort bezogen)

WfGWzitat Jh.1,1-14


> Im Urbeginne war das Wort,
> und das Wort war bei Gott,
> [...
> Durch es sind alle Dinge geworden,
> und nichts von allem Entstandenen ist anders als durch das Wort geworden.
> (Alles ist *durch es* geworden, und *ohne es* ist nichts geworden. ...



Hier wird es in sehr _*gehobenem*_ Stil verwendet, aber das ist eine der wenigen Ausnahmen der Verwendung.

Analog müsste das in seltenen Fällen auch bei Mensch und Tier zutreffen, ich sehe hier keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _The child wants the toy.  He won't be happy without it.
> The child wants the toy.  He won't be happy without that thing._
> 
> Same meaning.


I find this very difficult to believe. We apparently have fundamentally different opinions about the significance of emphasis for the meaning of an utterance.


----------



## Hutschi

It is just the  significance of emphasis for the meaning of an utterance that is the justification for: "Alles ist *durch es* geworden, und *ohne es* ist nichts geworden. ..."

We come to the meaning of meaning. In a first approximation the meaning is the same for "it" and "that thing". Physically it is the same
Considering emphasis, it is different. Also considering sound it is different.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> We apparently have fundamentally different opinions about the significance of emphasis for the meaning of an utterance.


 That's highly doubtful.  But English and German aren't the same.  In my _English_ sentences, I don't detect a difference in emphasis.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> That's highly doubtful.  But English and German aren't the same.  In my _English_ sentences, I don't detect a difference in emphasis.


You see me completely baffled. I don't know what to say.


----------



## sonjainvictoria

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt doch eine klare Regel dafür:
> 
> 
> Damit hat sich die Sache dann wohl endgültig erklärt und unser Sprachgefühl war korrekt. Zugleich betrifft diese Regel ALLE Präpositionen und nicht nur "ohne".
> 
> Natürlich ist der Fall "ohne ... <Infinitiv>" ein gänzlich anderer. "Ohne..zu" ist eine Infinitivkonstruktion und "ohne" hier KEINE Präposition, sondern Konjunktion. Erlaubt ist daher zum Beispiel:
> 
> _Sie verließ das Geschäft mit dem Spielzeugauto, ohne es zu bezahlen._


EBEN NICHT ENDGÜLTIG ERKLÄRT, weil hier in einen Bereich erklärt wurde, der mir völlig klar ist, sei es Präpositionaladverbien oder Infinitivkonstrukte.
Diese Beispiele für unbelebte Objekte oder Ideen funktionieren wunderbar, wenn sie nicht die Ausnahmen der Dativ oder Akkusativ Präpositionen wie 'ohne, gegenüber, seit...' betreffen.
Natürlich gibt es ein 'damit', "darüber", "worüber" "wovon" für unbelebte Natur, niemals für Personen....hier ist eben alles völlig klar.

Die Frage war aber genau den kleinen Bereich betreffend, wenn die Präposition ein zB OHNE ist.
Ohne erlaubt kein da/wo Konstrukt wie 'mit, über, von, aus...etc'.  
Kein Übungsbuch von mir, geht darauf ein, die Beispiele unter Präpositionaladverbien sind sehr klar, entweder Präpositionen, die ein 'da(r)- wo(r)- compound erlauben, oder zu ersetzende Objekte belebt sind, wenn sie es nicht erlauben. Kein Beispiel wurde aufgeschrieben, wenn es eine Präposition ist, die kein 'da'-compound erlaubt UND das zu ersetzende Objekt unbelebt ist. (Schlauerweise verwendeten die Autoren immer belebte Objekte dann)
OHNE formt kein DAROHNE.  (mit, für, von, in...erlauben da-compounds, die sind mir ganz klar)
Genau um das ging es mir. Denn wenn ich 'ohne es' verwende, wenn ich ein nicht belebtes Objekt ersetze, klingt es belebt in meinen Ohren.
Sie liebt ihr Baby, sie fährt nie ohne es in den Urlaub. Ok, ich verstehe es gerade noch.
Sie liebt ihr Handy, sie fährt nie ohne es in den Urlaub. ????

UM DAS LETZTE BEISPIEL GEHT ES MIR. Unbelebt und eine Präposition, die kein da/wo erlaubt, was tun? Einige Sites schreiben 'verboten', andere haben genau dieses 'ohne es' bei 'Handy' Ersatz als richtige Antwort.....


----------



## Kajjo

@sonjainvictoria: Ja, ich hatte dein Problem durchaus verstanden und dachte, es wäre in dem Sinne geklärt, als dass "ohne es" eben (1) standardsprachlich falsch oder zumindest dem Sprachgefühl der meisten Muttersprachler zuwiderlaufend ist, und (2) es leider keinen guten Ersatz dafür gibt und man Ersatzformulierungen finden muss. Das mag unbefriedigend sein (ist es zumindest für mich selbst), aber so scheint es mir zu sein. 

 Sie liebt ihr Handy, sie fährt nie ohne es in den Urlaub.

Das ist entweder schlichtweg falsch oder aber zumindest krass nicht-idiomatisch für die meisten Muttersprachler. Mir stößt es zumindest richtig stark auf und das korreliert ja auch mit dem entsprechenden Absatz bei canoo.net.

Mögliche Alternativen wären:

 Sie liebt ihr Handy, sie fährt nie ohne in den Urlaub.
 Sie liebt ihr Handy, sie fährt nie ohne Handy in den Urlaub.

Mein Favorit, einfach anders formulieren. Das würde der Muttersprachler machen. Wir bilden eben erst gar keine Sätze, die solche Schwierigkeiten machen, sondern formulieren intuitiv anders. Die doppelte Verneinung "nie ohne" ist doch ohnehin nicht sonderlich schön.

 Sie liebt ihr Handy. Sie nimmt es immer mit in den Urlaub. Sie hat es auf jeder Reise dabei.


----------



## elroy

Oder "ohne das Ding".


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Oder "ohne das Ding".


 In der Tat, das ist nicht unüblich, sondern eine umgangssprachlich verbreitete Lösung!

_Sie liebt ihr Handy, sie fährt nie ohne das Ding in den Urlaub._

Wahrscheinlich ist das die intuitive Lösung von Muttersprachlern in der Umgangssprache.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Oder "ohne das Ding".


Wie Kajjo sagte, ist das umgangssprachlich seht verbreitet. Standardsprachlich ist das leider aber keine Option.

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, weil du zuvor Englisch _that thing_ ins Spiel gebracht hast. _Das _ist hier ein bestimmter Artikel (_das=the_) und kein Demonstrativpronomen (_das<>that_).


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Das _ist hier ein bestimmter Artikel (_das=the_) und kein Demonstrativpronomen (_das<>that_).


 Du unterschätzt mich aber.  Das weiß ich natürlich.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Du unterschätzt mich aber.  Das weiß ich natürlich.


Dann ist ja gut.


----------

